# Haha road/place names?



## Teamfixed (21 Jun 2020)

The sillier/more immature the better


----------



## Ripple (21 Jun 2020)

When your bottom has got a very serious argument with cycling shorts and then you see the name of the road.


----------



## ozboz (21 Jun 2020)

When working near Plymouth on the way to hotel was a place called 
Crapstone !!


----------



## screenman (21 Jun 2020)

We have Clint Lane a short distance away.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jun 2020)

We've got Shitterton here in Dorset, and "Happy Bottom" up the road from me 😁


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Jun 2020)

There's a Nob End in Bolton.

There's also a lot a nob heads as well but that's for another thread.


----------



## Specialeyes (21 Jun 2020)

Yorkshire boasts both Cavalier Approach (Leeds) and Letsby Avenue (Sheffield), home of S. Yorkshire Police


----------



## dodgy (21 Jun 2020)

I remember years ago seeing a spot called 'Pissing down sykes' on an OS map, Yorkshire I think. I think it's been removed now.


----------



## Teamfixed (21 Jun 2020)

This is a long shot but in Lymington, close to where I grew up there was a music shop called 'Klitz'


----------



## dodgy (21 Jun 2020)

Specialeyes said:


> and Letsby Avenue (Sheffield), home of S. Yorkshire Police



The road that the RAF police station at Mount Pleasant (Falkland Islands) was on was named 'Letsby Avenue' back in the late 80s, well before SYP in about 1999


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (21 Jun 2020)

Specialeyes said:


> Yorkshire boasts both Cavalier Approach (Leeds) and Letsby Avenue (Sheffield), home of S. Yorkshire Police


I thought that can’t be true, but I’ve just checked Google Maps and it’s true!


----------



## Specialeyes (21 Jun 2020)

...then of course there's Ugley near here, where there's a landfill site run by Biffa.
"Where do you work?"
"Er, at the Ugley Biffa site"

There's also the Ugley Farmers' Market, but the WI changed their name to the Women's Institute of Ugley.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Jun 2020)

This was just up the road from where I lived in Stansted. Unfortunately it’s got a Women’s Institut which is local joke.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (21 Jun 2020)

Been here more than once! 😀


----------



## Poacher (21 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> We have Clint Lane a short distance away.


The frequently amended one in Navenby?


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Jun 2020)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Been here more than once! 😀
> 
> View attachment 531509


hard to believe that's real but I trust you and Hobbes totally.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (21 Jun 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> hard to believe that's real but I trust you and Hobbes totally.



North Carolina!


----------



## Sharky (21 Jun 2020)

Teamfixed said:


> The sillier/more immature the better


I know it well. Just a mile or so from where I live.


----------



## roley poley (21 Jun 2020)

we in Leeds have a housing estate called the Raynels and about once a year someone sharpies out the "R"in Raynel Mount ...also seen the addition of an "I"in TO LET signs... never popular with tenants


----------



## roley poley (21 Jun 2020)

The famous Idle workingman's club in an area of Bradford ...Idle Post Office..etc


----------



## Saluki (21 Jun 2020)

I went here a couple of week back after a loop from Castle Acre. It made me smile.


----------



## screenman (21 Jun 2020)

My eldest went to school with Richard Head, I went to school with Diane Kerr she had a brother in the year below us.


----------



## HLaB (21 Jun 2020)

NCN Route 7 is interesting.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2020)

I remember while on a theatre tour in Cornwall I once stayed in a village called "Splatt"


----------



## Baldy (21 Jun 2020)

I once went to a village in Germany call Hellenbach. So I have been to Hell and back.


----------



## netman (21 Jun 2020)

We have a 'Sandy Balls' near us, and then there is this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_...llage,local government district of Bromsgrove.


----------



## Teamfixed (21 Jun 2020)

Ah yes, Sandy Balls! I hail from Milford on sea so no that far


----------



## Sharky (21 Jun 2020)

Baldy said:


> I once went to a village in Germany call Hellenbach. So I have been to Hell and back.


I've been to the World's End near Llangollen - bit of a climb out of the valley from memory.


----------



## Sharky (21 Jun 2020)

And this famous one in Kent


----------



## Poacher (21 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> My eldest went to school with Richard Head, I went to school with Diane Kerr she had a brother in the year below us.


Wayne?


----------



## sleuthey (21 Jun 2020)




----------



## Archie_tect (21 Jun 2020)

There is a Benton and also a Longbenton in Newcastle. Pity Me and No Place in County Durham and Wideopen near us.


----------



## winjim (21 Jun 2020)




----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2020)

roley poley said:


> The famous Idle workingman's club in an area of Bradford ...Idle Post Office..etc


The police altered which doors were used on the station there, giving it a postcode that wasn't in Idle. 

They didn't like the idea of an Idle Police Station.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> *Nobber, County Meath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+353 46 905 2182


----------



## andrew_s (21 Jun 2020)

I went through both Drugger's End and Drinker's End on a ride last week.

Avoid those bad habits, or it'll be the End of you


----------



## Mike_P (21 Jun 2020)

If you don't slow down you know what awaits


----------



## And (21 Jun 2020)

"...that's a good idea, let's call the village that..."






(p.s. it's definitely some kind of hole)


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2020)

There's a Slack Top as well.


----------



## And (21 Jun 2020)

And I think we've all been here


----------



## Willd (21 Jun 2020)




----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 Jun 2020)

Baldy said:


> I once went to a village in Germany call Hellenbach. So I have been to Hell and back.



I was in a Church youth group when I was in my teens with a young lady called Helen Bach, her dad was the local Vicar in Didsbury. What kind of sick Vicar names his daughter Helen Bach? 

Oh also, there's a "Bell End" near me over in Beds, I've photographed it and posted it here before but I can't be arsed searching for it again.


----------



## roley poley (21 Jun 2020)

Whack House Lane in Yeadon


----------



## snorri (21 Jun 2020)

This one is not so very far from where I stay, but I have not cycled past it, and definitely not turned towards Brawl.
https://goo.gl/maps/rv3ckAB3k8Zi5jC28


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jun 2020)

We have Ralph's Wife's Lane here in Lancashire - Ralph was a smuggler said to have drowned at sea and the lane us haunted by his wife searching for him.

There is an Upperthong near Holmfirth.

Here in Lancashire we also have Tosside, Bottoms Fold and Ramsbottom.

I worked in Peover.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Jun 2020)

Not far from Settle there's a place called Wham, which sounds very unYorkshire.

Never been there (don't think there's much there) but it's very close to a regular route of mine so will visit soon/pay homage I think.

I don't imagine it's very George Michael.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Jun 2020)

Sadky, I can't ride there and get a photo, but if I rode to Buntingford I'd go through Nasty. My local CTC runs an Ugley Nasty ride each year.
In France I once rode a good few miles uphill, into the wind to get to Ferques. Which is pretty much what I said when I finally got there...


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Jun 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Not far from Settle there's a place called Wham, which sounds very unYorkshire.
> 
> Never been there (don't think there's much there) but it's very close to a regular route of mine so will visit soon/pay homage I think.
> 
> I don't imagine it's very George Michael.


Wake us up before you go go?
(gets coat)


----------



## rogerzilla (22 Jun 2020)

Ginge, near Wantage.

Bell End, a well-known one near Belbroughton in the West Midlands and familiar to anyone who's been on a Beacon RCC club run to Stourport.

The very rudest road name near here is Cumnor Rise Road on the way into Oxford


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (22 Jun 2020)

Is this real?


----------



## HLaB (22 Jun 2020)

Who lives in a house like this ? https://goo.gl/maps/7ms4dodZEW5n4PSr6


----------



## Once a Wheeler (22 Jun 2020)

A well-known one from France. I have never been to this town, but I believe the locals have exploited the situation by setting up an appropriately themed museum aimed at passing anglophones:


----------



## Sniper68 (22 Jun 2020)

There is a Booze and a Crackpot in the Yorkshire Dales.
Until 2009 there was a Butthole Road in Conisborough,Doncaster.






The residents got the street renamed Archers way after years of complaints


Penistone in Barnsley also gets a laugh out of some people.(there's also a rude local saying regarding Penistone and Scunthorpe).

This in York amuses me:-




The sign is almost as long as the actual road!!!


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Is this real?
> View attachment 531652


Well sort of. There's a Bradley Lane in Ecclestone not far from Wiggo's house. There's also a Wiggins Lane in Holmeswood which isn't far away. We ride both of them regularly.

We used to see him a lot but it must be 2-3 years since he last zipped past in a whirr of legs.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jun 2020)

Ha! Lived in York for four years and I'd completely forgotten Whip Ma Whop Ma Gate.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (22 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well sort of. There's a Bradley Lane in Ecclestone not far from Wiggo's house. There's also a Wiggins Lane in Holmeswood which isn't far away. We ride both of them regularly.
> 
> We used to see him a lot but it must be 2-3 years since he last zipped past in a whirr of legs.


That reminds me...I must go and get a shot of my bike next to Wiggo's gold post box. I presume you know he has two?


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> That reminds me...I must go and get a shot of my bike next to Wiggo's gold post box. I presume you know he has two?



Yep, one in Chorley and the other Ecclestone. Our club once did a ride Chorley to Edinburgh and return. Start at the Wiggins post box and finish at the Chris Hoy one in Edinburgh!!


----------



## rogerzilla (22 Jun 2020)

Sniper68 said:


> Penistone in Barnsley also gets a laugh out of some people



View: https://youtu.be/b9FfTloQ1IU


You wanted puerile!


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Jun 2020)

I have ridden in Wxnk, Anus, Cunter and Silly 😊


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Jun 2020)

Sniper68 said:


> Penistone in Barnsley also gets a laugh out of some people.(there's also a rude local saying regarding Penistone and Scunthorpe).


You'll be landing on Clitheroe soon.
For years microsoft word used to insist that anyone who typed it meant something else.
Of course not many people know where clitheroe is, let alone how to find it, so i was a bit surprised when microsoft eventually sorted it.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Jun 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> I have ridden in Wxnk, Anus, Cunter and Silly 😊


Get ye to the personal matters thread.


----------



## Sniper68 (22 Jun 2020)

Wet Wang in East Yorkshire.


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Jun 2020)

TheDoctor said:


> Sadky, I can't ride there and get a photo, but if I rode to Buntingford I'd go through Nasty. My local CTC runs an Ugley Nasty ride each year.
> In France I once rode a good few miles uphill, into the wind to get to Ferques. Which is pretty much what I said when I finally got there...


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Jun 2020)




----------



## Juan Kog (22 Jun 2020)

Oops not sure what happened , so good they named it twice


----------



## Andy_R (22 Jun 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> There is a Benton and also a Longbenton in Newcastle. Pity Me and No Place in County Durham and Wideopen near us.


Me and Mrs_R lived in No Place when we first got married, and currently live about 1/2 a mile away from Pity Me


----------



## rogerzilla (22 Jun 2020)

There's a village in Austria whose name I can't possibly type. As well as having its road signs stolen by English-speaking tourists, it gives its name to a light beer called ****ing Hell (Hell is German for light).


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2020)

East Riding of Yorkshire


----------



## And (22 Jun 2020)

Please, please don't tell my wife i posted this....


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Jun 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Oops not sure what happened , so good they named it twice


[Mod hat] Fixed it for you  [/Mod hat]
I find that happening quite often too...


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Jun 2020)

Sardinia, Italy.
Buggerru.
I have actually ridden there (tough cycling) though don't have a pic.
Derek Jarman shot his gay Latin epic Sebastiane there - I kid you not.


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Jun 2020)

Having had a quick ferret about, Ferques.
Looks like I didn't actually get there, but anyway.


----------



## Jody (23 Jun 2020)

We have Slag Lane just down the road. People kept nicking the road signs so much that the council now refuses to put any more up.


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Jun 2020)

Butthole Lane crosses the M1 near Loughborough. If you get your sat nav at the right zoom level you will see it each time you travel past






If you have the right vintage data, you can see a wonderful mistake by a colleague who misspelled the 'Manchester Shi*p* Canal' with a 't' a few years ago. That went out to hundreds of thousands of customers.


----------



## Donger (23 Jun 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 531807


Is it too much to hope that it is twinned with Nice?


----------



## Donger (23 Jun 2020)

Translation ...... "Hellhole":


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2020)

When I got married, I moved to Normal, Illinois. I grew up within an hour's drive of Goofy Ridge. In college I roomed with fellows who lived near a town called Birds. Also Oblong was nearby to them. Ransom, Risk, and Low Point are not unknown to me.


----------



## Willd (5 Sep 2020)




----------



## Alex H (5 Sep 2020)




----------



## Badger_Boom (5 Sep 2020)

Sniper68 said:


> There is a Booze and a Crackpot in the Yorkshire Dales.
> Until 2009 there was a Butthole Road in Conisborough,Doncaster.
> 
> View attachment 531688
> ...


Isn it supposedly the shortest named road in Britain?


----------



## Badger_Boom (5 Sep 2020)

This one near Budleigh Salterton in Devon always makes me smile.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Sep 2020)




----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2020)

I'm sucker for road names like this one in Lower Cranford, on t'other night's ride from work.


----------



## Twilkes (5 Sep 2020)

What time is it?


----------



## Sniper68 (6 Sep 2020)

Badger_Boom said:


> Isn it supposedly the shortest named road in Britain?


Probably!


----------



## rogerzilla (6 Sep 2020)

Northleach (where This Country is filmed) has this rather sad lane: 
https://goo.gl/maps/2huZQQScX9QF4uneA


----------



## Willd (20 Sep 2020)

One for Bart Simpson


----------



## johnblack (23 Sep 2020)

Very childish


----------



## Chris S (23 Sep 2020)

In Worcestershire there is a Bell End, a Lickey End not to mention various Piddles.


----------



## mjr (23 Sep 2020)

How does it know?




This one is juvenile and the next turning on the road:





I think it's sort of poetic that this sign is leaning back and damaged...


----------



## snorri (23 Sep 2020)

TheDoctor said:


> Having had a quick ferret about, Ferques.Looks like I didn't actually get there, but anyway.


Deviation sounds as if it might have possibilities for the evening if not exhausted by a day of cycling.


----------



## Beebo (23 Sep 2020)

Down in Kent we have Thong,


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Sep 2020)

snorri said:


> Deviation sounds as if it might have possibilities for the evening if not exhausted by a day of cycling.


I was on my own, so indulging in deviations might have been tricky. By no means impossible, though...


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Sep 2020)

Donger said:


> Translation ...... "Hellhole":
> View attachment 531945


I've been cycling around Calais neck o'the woods since, like, forever. How on Earth have I not been here?
*checks map*
I've been very close - probably within 5 miles. I've been through Le Wast and Pittefaux, and I'm pretty sure I've ridden through Wierd-as-Effroy.


----------



## Alex H (23 Sep 2020)




----------



## Alex H (23 Sep 2020)

Champ perdu - the lost field - so how come there's a sign to it?


----------



## PapaZita (27 Oct 2020)




----------



## MontyVeda (27 Oct 2020)

There's a Twatt on Orkney.


----------



## SGG on a bike (27 Oct 2020)

It's probably been done before, but taken from Google Maps for Sheffield....


----------



## rualexander (27 Oct 2020)




----------



## DRM (27 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> Down in Kent we have Thong,
> View attachment 548804


Theres an Upperthong near Holmfirth, where Compo (Bill Owen) is buried, there is also Netherthong not far away as well


----------



## SGG on a bike (27 Oct 2020)

Here’s one from a few years ago. It’s at the start of the road to Monschau from Eupen. The German side is as smooth as a billiard table. My friend Daniel described the Belgian side as “the tanks went through during WW2 and not been repaired yet“. it really was that badly potholed. For years it had a home made sign, but this one looks more official.


----------



## bikingdad90 (27 Oct 2020)

There is an A road in/out of Durham called the silent road. The tarmac is smooth, it’s silent and empty on a night and very fitting of the name.


----------



## Globalti (28 Oct 2020)

In the north Pennines is the village of Idle with the Idle Working Men's Club.

A close look at the 1:25,000 map of @ColinJ 's neck of the woods will give you some good names.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2020)

Globalti said:


> In the north Pennines is the village of Idle with the Idle Working Men's Club.


I'd say 'south' Pennines!



Globalti said:


> A close look at the 1:25,000 map of @ColinJ 's neck of the woods will give you some good names.


No funny places round here...


----------



## Willd (28 Oct 2020)




----------



## Milkfloat (28 Oct 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> There's a Twatt on Orkney.


@Drago left there years ago


----------



## DRM (28 Oct 2020)

There’s also Skelmanthorpe Part of Huddersfield but located between Huddersfield, Wakefield and Barnsley, you may think that’s not funny, but it’s also known as.........Shat, due to the local workers being employed to shatter rock when the railway was constructed, so they were shatterers, hence shat for short.
Also famous as the home of Doctor Who (Jodie Whittaker)


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2020)

There's Letsby Avenue in South Yorkshire. Road to the then base of the local police helicopter


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'd say 'south' Pennines!
> 
> 
> No funny places round here...
> ...


There's Slack Top, but no Slack Middle.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2020)




----------



## DRM (28 Oct 2020)

Also The Land of Green Ginger in Hull


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2020)

North Yorkshire


----------



## Gunk (28 Oct 2020)

Bell end in Wollaston Northants


----------



## gom (29 Oct 2020)




----------



## Sharky (29 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not checked the whole thread, but have we had this famous sign?
> View attachment 555183


Yep
#29


----------



## Sharky (29 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Oh well, you can't have too much of a good thing.


Yours look like a real photo though. I cheated and used Google Street View.


----------



## Gunk (29 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not checked the whole thread, but have we had this famous sign?
> View attachment 555183



Very good but already posted


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2020)

Wollaston's Bell end as already mentioned


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Aug 2021)

I often ride past Janus Road. I am amazed no-one has been at the sign with white paint.


----------



## Gunk (16 Aug 2021)

Just down the road from me


----------



## stoatsngroats (16 Aug 2021)




----------



## shep (16 Aug 2021)




----------



## presta (16 Aug 2021)

I've just planned the itinerary for my next tour:

_Runwell _to _Work _up _Thurston _go to _Queens Head _for _Beer_. _Booze Over Andover_. Go to _The Bog _and _Affpiddle_. (Find _Willey Blubberhouses _and _Pulham Outwell _in order to avoid _Wetton Pant_.) _Booze Moor, Affpiddle _again. After _Farewell_, call to see the _Exe. Dornoch Knock, Greet The Quarry, Talke Sweetham Hope _for _Ryde _and _Lickey End. Booze Moor, Oghill Six Mile Bottom _and _Gooseham_, then follow the _Exe Upper Ratley Stepps _via _Stanah Liftondown Undy _avoiding _Fallin Over_, then _Bedham_. _Tongue Lower Down _and _Tickhill Chester Bitteswell _then either _Limpley Stoke_, or else _Down Thomas _and _Settle _for _Kippen Great Snoring _first, then _Harden _later and _Slip End Upper Chute _and _Bangor_. Afterwards, either _Chapel Amble Backe Holme Earley_, or else _Feering Ugley Nasty Maidens _and _The Mumbles, Dalally_ and then find _Seaton Park Bottack _to avoid _Angram Moor Row_. _Pityme Morningside, Hedon Acre_ and _Poles Soar_.


----------



## presta (16 Aug 2021)

Does anyone know what a gant is?




The historic hidden pathways with bizarre names unique to Braintree - Essex Live


----------



## presta (16 Aug 2021)

Poacher said:


> Wayne?


Wayne Kerr Electronics Home (waynekerrtest.com)


----------



## Peugeotrider (16 Aug 2021)

Just across the border in Donegal
Dive right in


----------



## KnittyNorah (16 Aug 2021)

Apart from Moped Rider tours UK's rude place names on the BBC news website, I would like everyone to look at OS grid reference SD7358 - it must be on an _older_ copy of the map. Such as the one here.
Newer ones show the farm as being called Clend Farm. However ...


----------



## Mike_P (17 Aug 2021)

Probably a listed building due to ancient light over the door originally fitted with a red bulb


----------



## iluvmybike (18 Aug 2021)

Stromness, Orkney


----------



## Chislenko (18 Aug 2021)

There are quite a few holiday rents in Wales called Ty Bach.

Most of these I would imagine are owned by people from outside Wales but trying to make it Welsh sounding.

Yes the two words do mean small house but in Wales a ty bach is a toilet.


----------



## Always Cross (19 Aug 2021)

I went through Sodom on Saturday but there was no sign so I took a photo of it off a map perhaps one wants to admit living there.Currently cycling to all towns and villages in Wiltshire lots of funny ones. Tiddlywink, Cuckoo’s knob Just a couple of funny ones . 168 villages done 800 to go.


----------



## Sterlo (19 Aug 2021)

Close to me, not rude sounding but still makes me laugh.


----------



## Salad Dodger (19 Aug 2021)

Here in Kent we have Pratts Bottom, near Swanley.


----------



## Sharky (19 Aug 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> Here in Kent we have Pratts Bottom, near Swanley.


Also Hartley Bottom near longfield


----------



## iluvmybike (19 Aug 2021)

There a 'Velvet Bottom' in the Mendips alongside the 'Gruffy Ground'


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Aug 2021)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...c3f0b93fc31249a!8m2!3d53.2730678!4d-0.6653051


----------



## Gasman (2 Sep 2021)

Story


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Sep 2021)

Gasman said:


> Story


To save you having to click: _This cyclist rode 4,000km from Poo Poo Point to Pee Pee Creek_

Poo Poo Point makes me think of this place on the south shore of Olosjärvi, near Muonio in Finland. N 67° 57' 42.693" E 23° 50' 23.748"




Paskalahti could politely be translated as Poopoo Bay. Not quite creek but not far off.


----------



## bruce1530 (2 Sep 2021)

Reminds me of a story of a planning application that was made to Argyll council for a new-build house on the edge of a loch. The (non-gaelic-speaking) applicants had named the house something like "Tigh na batan", which they thought meant "The Boat House". However, the Gaelic speaking planning committee asked if they meant "Tigh na bhàta", or whether they really intended to call the building "The House of the Penis".

Similar story - https://www.scotsman.com/news/bute-renamed-penis-island-gaelic-sign-blunder-1496926


----------



## Willd (23 Oct 2021)

Don't ride down here...




or you might end up with a...


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> View attachment 605129
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...c3f0b93fc31249a!8m2!3d53.2730678!4d-0.6653051


We have one of these near here:


Letsby Avenue? Next to a police operations unit? Yeah, right.
I checked on OSM:


So I cycled out there to check, and if present, grab a photo of the road name. Erm, no.
Letsby Ave doesn't actually exist here and it's actually just part of the Europa Way network. I suspect it's an artefact created by some wag who knows you can suggest corrections to Google maps, or correct OSM data yourself.
Sadly, the schoolboy in me chuckles too much at the jape to not want to point out the error. Yes, I am that shallow.


----------



## Sniper68 (24 Oct 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> We have one of these near here:
> View attachment 614865​Letsby Avenue? Next to a police operations unit? Yeah, right.
> I checked on OSM:
> View attachment 614866​So I cycled out there to check, and if present, grab a photo of the road name. Erm, no.
> ...


The original was indeed signed 'Letsby Avenue' when the main nick was on Attercliffe Common in front of where the old Don Valley stadium was.I have a photo somewhere.This was back in the 1990s.


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Oct 2021)

- and then of course we have Sodom, Wiltshire (SN15 4JA)


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Oct 2021)

- and Paradise, Gloucestershire, near Painswick. And the often altered Shilbottle in Northumberland.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Oct 2021)

I'm sorry to say that Fatty bum bum, Saxilby, Lincoln is no more. Google have edited it out 

There's an article about it - before it was removed - here

https://thelincolnite.co.uk/2021/06/surely-not-silly-street-name-raises-eyebrows-in-lincoln-village/


----------



## Bollo (24 Oct 2021)

Can’t be harsed to go through to see if this has already been done, but the very pleasant lane that runs between the A303 near Stonehenge and Old Sarum has this hamlet. Anyone fancy a swim?


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Oct 2021)

We have a Happy Bottom in Corfe Mullen Dorset 😁


----------



## Ian H (24 Oct 2021)

This place, near Reading is not remotely smutty. But what an odd choice for a suburban road. https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...MNQgzEOdVLfpNDfhryKA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


----------



## Specialeyes (25 Oct 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> We have one of these near here:
> View attachment 614865​Letsby Avenue? Next to a police operations unit? Yeah, right.
> I checked on OSM:
> View attachment 614866​So I cycled out there to check, and if present, grab a photo of the road name. Erm, no.
> ...


Well, it was in the Sheffield Star as recently as last year and on page one of this thread as recently as 21st June 2020  (Do we still do TMNs?)


----------



## DRM (25 Oct 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> We have one of these near here:
> View attachment 614865​Letsby Avenue? Next to a police operations unit? Yeah, right.
> I checked on OSM:
> View attachment 614866​So I cycled out there to check, and if present, grab a photo of the road name. Erm, no.
> ...


I’ve been up there in the van and turned round and I’m sure it was Letsby Avenue then on the road sign


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Oct 2021)

DRM said:


> I’ve been up there in the van and turned round and I’m sure it was Letsby Avenue then on the road sign


Although I couldn't find any evidence of it when I was there the other day, from what you, @Sniper68 and @Specialeyes have said, it looks like I was wrong. Sorry folks.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (26 Oct 2021)

Not 'funny' as such, but a couple of genuine addresses that make me smile.








The street you can eat between meals....


----------



## bagpuss (31 Oct 2021)

Not sure if I have posted this before?


Near Roston Derbyshire by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## Gunk (31 Oct 2021)

That’s a lovely bike


----------



## cycling_eejit (31 Oct 2021)

Muff in County Donegal, Ireland.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

Two more from Ireland




In County Kildare





In County Louth


----------



## Willd (9 Nov 2021)

Not anywhere I've ever been, Denmark's a bit far for the weekend on a bike, just spotted it on TV


----------



## Hover Fly (17 Nov 2021)

https://www.google.com/maps/@54.105...CblHN3m3yiwPV4Ojnw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!5m1!1e4


----------



## lazybloke (17 Nov 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Close to me, not rude sounding but still makes me laugh.
> View attachment 604990


I like a game of boggle, but that's more than 9 letters and not in the correct pattern, so more of a word finding challenge: 
Log, bog, leg, beg, age, eel, gel, bell, gone, bone, lone, ogle, lean, bean, been, loan, bole, able, elan, along, angle, angel, enable, gallon, beagle, galleon


----------



## Willd (3 Aug 2022)

This one only seems to exist on the OS map (bottom left ), no actual signs for some reason


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2022)

Willd said:


> This one only seems to exist on the OS map (bottom left ), no actual signs for some reason
> 
> View attachment 655568



I've been there.. In fact, I live about a mile from it


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2022)

In Westwood, Thanet, there's a Poorhole Lane. Granddaughter saw it as we were driving past a few days ago and asked if that was actually Poophole Lane


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> In Westwood, Thanet, there's a Poorhole Lane. Granddaughter saw it as we were driving past a few days ago and asked if that was actually Poophole Lane


She's not wrong (thanks to a bit of image editing)


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Aug 2022)

This one's a bit famous and less than two miles from where I am... 






And this one is patronisingly informative... And 4 miles from me. 

..


----------



## Willd (8 Aug 2022)

This one's only on the map too, I'm guessing people living there would rather use Barrow upon Soar in their address


----------



## Bodhbh (8 Aug 2022)

Bollo said:


> Can’t be harsed to go through to see if this has already been done, but the very pleasant lane that runs between the A303 near Stonehenge and Old Sarum has this hamlet. Anyone fancy a swim?
> 
> View attachment 614974



I used to regularly pass that riding up and down the Woodford Valley. Sting owns a huge pile opposite the sign, perhaps it came about from his tantric sex sessions? During lockdown I used to go up there and get logs from the woodyard and cook in the backyard to keep myself busy. I never got around to taking a selfie of me getting wood next to the cum lake.


----------



## Badger_Boom (12 Aug 2022)

Salty seadog said:


> This one's a bit famous and less than two miles from where I am...
> 
> View attachment 655593


I always find this one on the A35 in Dorset amusing. I'd pay good money if the two attractions were collocated.


----------



## T4tomo (12 Aug 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> I always find this one on the A35 in Dorset amusing. I'd pay good money if the two attractions were collocated.


In a similar vein is this sign here so single 1970's northern comedians know where to go to find a girlfriend...


----------



## Big T (13 Oct 2022)

There’s a Flesh Hovel Lane in Barrow upon Soar, Leics. And a Borrow Bread Lane in Bleasby, Notts.


----------



## DRM (13 Oct 2022)

One place that I go to makes me wonder where the name came from, the Dabble Duck Industrial Estate near Shildon Co Durham


----------



## youngoldbloke (13 Oct 2022)

Couple of sad ones from Co Durham: No Place, and Pity Me. I rather like Wide Open, north of Newcastle. Chap I ride with tells me his dentist is there ...


----------



## Proto (14 Oct 2022)

French Lick, a town in Indiana. Would love to know the reason for the name.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Oct 2022)

I've been to Westwego in Louisiana.

I think maybe the westbound railroad started there or something.


----------



## Baldy (14 Oct 2022)

There's an Old Deer Near Nairn in Northeast Scotland. Also a New Deer, but as far as I know no Oh Deer.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Oct 2022)

Lots of bottoms around here


----------



## Willd (14 Oct 2022)

There's a couple of these locally in Thurlaston and Bascote, not sure exactly where it came from


----------



## Willd (16 Oct 2022)

Went past this today in Sibford Gower, no comment


----------



## Willd (30 Nov 2022)

Not sure where the other 6 are?


----------



## Sharky (2 Dec 2022)

Willd said:


> Not sure where the other 6 are?
> 
> View attachment 669620


Will this be acceptable?


----------



## Willd (7 Dec 2022)

Be very careful if you Google this one


----------



## Mike_P (7 Dec 2022)

"Where is " in front usually fine and throws up a wiki link on the River Anker which says *King Dick's Hole* is a deep part of the Anker at its confluence with the Sence. Since at least Victorian times, it has been a popular bathing place for the youth of Atherstone and Sheepy. Local tradition has it that it is where King Richard bathed before the battle.More likely ‘hole’ is a corruption of early English *halgh*; an area of flood plain enclosed by a meandering river.The name could originally have referred to the area where Richard stationed some of his troops while lodging the night at Mythe Hall.


----------

